

Unknown or expired link. - ardit33

This happens often to me when trying to reply.  Recently more often, and it is a little bit annoying.  PG, is there any way to do automatic resolving without having to refresh the page and risk losing your comment text?
======
noodle
summary: its a known issue, its been around forever with lots of threads on
it, and odds are it won't be going away anytime soon.

